# Granola



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Years ago I used ta make granola cereal all the time. When the boys left home didn't seem ta be so important no more an just bought some cereal from the store.

Well, with prices goin up on cereals, I dug out the old recipe an bought the needed supplies, Oatmeal I get fer free so that helps save some on the cost. Figure it comes out cheaper en the stuff at the store an I know just what be in it.

It be easy ta make an sure do taste good!

Got oatmeal, wheat germ, coconut, brown sugar, almonds, powdered milk, vegi oil an honey in it. Mix it all up an brown in the oven an ya got dang fine granola!

Momma likes hers plain, I add raisins er dried fruits ta mine.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sounds good I like granola cereal. Ill have to try making some. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

I will be adding coconut to the recipie we have been using. Thanks.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

That does sound good. How much of each ingredient do you use for a batch, roughly? Knowing you you probably just do a pinch of this and a handful of that (I'm the same way) but can you give us a general idea? Thanks, Coot!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

*Granola Recipe*

4 c regular rolled oats
1 c shredded coconut
3/4 c regular wheat germ
3/4 c sliced almonds
2/3 c brown sugar
1/2 c instant nonfat dry milk
1/3 c honey
1/4 c vegetable oil

Grease a large 16 x 11 x 2 pan.
Combine first 6 items in a bowel an mix well.
Heat the oil an honey in a pan then add ta the mix an stir well.
Spread the mix over the bottom a the pan an bake at 325° till browned ta yer likin. Stir occasionally.
Store at room temp in a air tight container.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe, Rev. Seems like granola has disappeared around here when all the hippies left grad school and started driving BMWs. Oh excuse me, now its Lexus. (Of course, they don't feel like they are rich...or establishment.....) Sure cracks me up! Love your recipe!


----------

